# Pretty solid day fishing the indian river on fly



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like a blast! Love those calm days.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Drifter said:


> Looks like a blast! Love those calm days.


it was, thanks for watching


----------



## Dlkingfisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Any day fishing is a good day!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice video. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Padre said:


> Nice video. Keep 'em coming.


thanks for watching.


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

It’s always the last cast that gets you caught in the rain. Nice video.


----------

